# need barn plans and photos



## kassie

We are moving and I get a brand new barn built does anyone want to share there set ups with me there is a small barn already on proprty that will be my kid barn I have 1 stall with a run for doelings and 1 stall with a run for bucklings I am so exighted thanks in advance kassie [email protected]


----------



## trob1

Well what size are you looking to build. We had a 36' x 40' barn built this spring. I love it and so do the goats. We built along the line of a horse barn for resale value.
Here is the front just before we finished it.








here is the inside view of the stalls as they were being built. The 2 on the ends are 12' x 10' one is the buck stall and the other is for birthing and new commers. The center stall is 12' x 20' and is for the girls.








This view shows the exit door for the goats.








Here is the main loafing stall for the girls it is in the center and is 12' x 20' with a u shaped sleeping bench on one end.









If you want to build one this size I can give you more info like ceiling hight, loft and tact room.


----------



## moosemaniac

Oh Teresa, I am so jealous...and I have a new barn.

Ruth


----------



## Muskrat

http://bioengr.ag.utk.edu/Extension/ExtPubs/PlanList97.htm

You'll find some good plans for various farm/ranch buildings here.

Trob, that is one nice barn.

Moosey, good to hear from you.


----------



## homebirtha

Wow Teresa. That's really lovely!! Your goats are so lucky. 

Can I be nosy and ask what it cost you and did you do it yourself or hire someone? I'd love a "real" barn... some day...


----------



## trob1

Thanks, everyone about my barn. I love it and never thought I would have a barn like this. We had it built and materials and labor was $14,000.00. :grit: Now I think I will be in the hole for a while with my little goat hobby. Oh well dh's Duck hunting venture has cost that and more over the last 5 years.

Now the little touches like hay feeders and sleeping benches are all my handy work. I love building things for my goats. Also the barn is rough cut lumber which is more expensive than metal but dh said if we are going to do it he wanted it to look like a real barn. We already have a metal shop.


----------



## bob clark

thats a great barn


----------



## homebirtha

trob1 said:


> We had it built and materials and labor was $14,000.00. :grit: Now I think I will be in the hole for a while with my little goat hobby.


That seems like a great price for what you got. A guy her is building a Morton building about the same size. Reverse the 1 and the 4. Yep, $41,000!!!! So I think you did ok spending 14. Enjoy it!

And BTW, that is the cleanest barn I've ever seen!


----------



## trob1

homebirtha said:


> And BTW, that is the cleanest barn I've ever seen!


Thanks, Ya know when I am out sweeping the stalls I sometimes wonder what people would think if they saw me.


----------



## GoatLove

Teresa-Not too bad on the price of your barn! Love it!


----------

